# Will a set of golf clubs fit in the back of a TT drop top?



## Guest (Aug 10, 2007)

Major deciding factor here... 
Far stretch? TIA.


----------



## actorlany (Jan 10, 2005)

sure, if you're a vertically challenged golfer.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (actorlany)*


----------



## actorlany (Jan 10, 2005)

you could probably fit your irons in there but maybe not a long driver...


----------



## SimonPieter2 (Oct 29, 2001)

Yes it can if you remove your woods.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (SimonPieter2)*

in the coupe i can fit 2 bags and pull carts in the back wit the seats down


----------



## diehlryan (Feb 22, 2007)

yes.. golf clubs fit as long as you pull the woods out.
the woods will fit also, just not while in the bag.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (diehlryan)*

Wow, two posters are in MD...















While we're at it... how about a mens bag, womens bag, and the woman in the front seat holding 3 woods and one 2 drivers? 








This could seriously be the difference between coupe or ragtop...


----------



## diehlryan (Feb 22, 2007)

thats gonna be close.
i think it would make it though.
i have fit quite a bit in the trunk of my roadster so far.


----------



## actorlany (Jan 10, 2005)

hands down ragtop with the top down...but i like the coupe better with the top up. since i have a roadster.


----------



## blackfnttruck (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: Will a set of golf clubs fit in the back of a TT drop top? (Majik6)*

Yup, everything but the long ones.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

yeah, just take the driver out and put it under the bag in the compartment that goes deeper into the trunk. If you take stuff out of the bab, you can definitely fit more...


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (Krissrock)*

What a ridiculously tough decision - great looks with the coupe, but not even a sunroof. 
Great fun with the roadster, but no f'ing space for my clubs. 
It's like choosing between losing your eyesight or your hearing.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Majik6)*

Go with the coupe...you then won't have the gayest car in Australia







lmao


----------



## Bazzy (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

go with the coupe and get a sunroof put in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (Bazzy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bazzy* »_go with the coupe and get a sunroof put in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

He just totally solved your problem.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

last i remember even thinking about sunroofs was in the 80's where they could install pop-up sunroofs and it affected the structural integrity. do they/can they really install decent sunroofs these days? moonroofs? or are we just talking glass? 
now that i think of it, those sliding ragtops wouldn't be so bad...


----------

